# Special offer to update maps on a Volt!



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

My other car is a Chevy Volt which is fine for what it is and still the longest (EV) range plugin hybrid available until it gets canned. Anyway, I got an offer today to update the maps on the Volt for $60 off!! Only $99!! Lol! That’s just waypoints, new roads, and miscellaneous changes, nothing at all to any other part of the car. I’m waiting until it’s free😀👍


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank goodness the Volt includes Android Auto. We have no reason to ever use the built-in navigation.


----------



## Numbersix (Feb 23, 2019)

garsh said:


> Thank goodness the Volt includes Android Auto. We have no reason to ever use the built-in navigation.


Mine is a 2016. You have faster charging. I think 2018 was the first year it had 6kW lvl2 charging versus 3kW charging on mine. Super lame it took them so long to add that but really I crack up when I get these deals to update the maps for $99. I did it once, before I had my Model 3. Absolutely nothing changed for a $150 update, in order to confirm the update was active the instructions said to search for a specific Starbucks somewhere in Kentucky that didn't exist on the last version of maps😂😂.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Numbersix said:


> Mine is a 2016. You have faster charging. I think 2018 was the first year it had 6kW lvl2 charging versus 3kW charging on mine.


Furthermore, the trickle charger that comes with the car can be supplied directly with 240v and supply 12 amp charging. So we use that as the EVSE at home. It's only 3kW, but that's fine.


----------

